# Electric MX bike beats gas bike in Straight Rythm



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZqmWRi5q2U#t=45.861


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Just so nice!!!
Good visibility for EV.


----------

